# BOSS Straight Blade Controller



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Selling my backup controller since I bought a V blade and sold the straight blade.
This was my backup controller, bought during an event and used for a few events until I repaired my original. The original one went back into service and this one sat it my truck as a backup. 
Located in NW Monmouth County, NJ Zip 08514.
$200 cash face to face, $225 paypal shipped to the lower 48. Firm on price.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

To the top


----------

